# baby seats Taxi ...urgent



## claydegi (Dec 26, 2009)

Hello, 

tomorrow I'll be in Dubai for a week with wife and 2yo baby. I really do not want to take with me our heavy car babyseat. Can anyone confirm if taxy provided with baby seat are easy to find or have to book in advance? do they apply extra charge for the service?

Thanks


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

When in Dubai we use a specific taxi service.~

His name is Jamal. Little Star rent a car. +971553963114 or+915487284

if you give him a call he can tell you if you need to bring you seat with you

He is very reliable. We choose to stick with one taxi driver after a couple of taxi did not know where they were going!!! Got into one taxi...said where we wanted ot go....about 10 minures away... off he shoots in the wrong direction and when asked did he know the hotel he said NO but he was going to look for it LOL


----------

